# Ubuntu auf Toshiba Satellite Pro 4600 PIII800 installieren



## Modders Vision (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community!

Ich versuche schon seit einigen Tagen auf meinen alten Satellite Pro 4600 PIII800 Laptop Ubuntu installieren.
Leider hat es bisher nicht funktioniert 
Die Festplatte habe ich bereits mit Darik’s Boot and Nuke komplett gelöscht.
Der Laptop ist nicht zum Spielen gedacht, sondern nur um mal ein paar Sachen zu tippen oder E-Mails abzurufen.

Die Koponenten sind Folgende:
*Prozessor:* Intel® Pentium®, 800 Mhz (Intel® SpeedStep™ technology)
*RAM: *128 MB (3,3V.) 
*HDD: *20 GB
*Display:* 14.1" TFT active matrix colour display, internal resolution 1.024 x 768

Hoffentlich weis jemand wie ich darauf Ubuntu zum laufen bekomme


----------



## norse (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Tpshiba Satellite Pro 4600 PIII800 installieren*

Ganze einfach: Dein Notebook schafft das ganze nicht, Systemanforderungen mal lesen! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements

Schnapp dir ein wenig RAM (mind 512 MB) und hau Linux Minnt drauf, das läuft! Oder ein Mini-Linux, zb Chrome OS Liste von Linux-Distributionen


----------



## coroc (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Tpshiba Satellite Pro 4600 PIII800 installieren*

Oder die Distribution Lubuntu, sie hat sehr geringe Anforderungen
Bei nem Kumpel läuft sie mit 256mb Ram und sollte auchz bei dir laufen, sagt Wikipedia


----------



## Modders Vision (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Tpshiba Satellite Pro 4600 PIII800 installieren*

Mein Nachbar hat mir Gestern noch seine Ubuntu installations-CD ausgeliehen, wobei wir auch darauf gekommen sind, dass ich viel zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher besitze 
Sogar für Lubuntu habe ich noch zu wenig RAM 
Welchen RAM kann man da eigentlich aufrüsten?
In einem RAM-Slot befindet sich zur Zeit der 128 MB Riegel, einer ist noch frei.
Soll ich gleich komplett neue nehmen oder noch einen 128 MB Riegel dazu kaufen?


----------



## norse (2. Mai 2012)

Brauchst du DDR1 Ram? Wenn ja kann ich dir welchen geben. schreib mir mal ne PN


----------



## blackout24 (2. Mai 2012)

Schau erstmal, was das Ding braucht und vorallem, was die max. Modulkapazität und Gesamtkapazität ist.
Dann ist es in der Regel besser 2 baugleiche Module zu kaufen, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher ist das
er  noch bootet damit.


----------



## coroc (2. Mai 2012)

@ Modders Vision : Wikipedia sagt es muss laufen


----------



## Modders Vision (2. Mai 2012)

Es läuft aber leider nicht 
Ich muss mal nachsehen, welchen RAM ich da brauch.
Woher weis ich wie viel Speicher der unterstützt?


----------



## norse (3. Mai 2012)

Die Kiste kann max 512MB:
Satellite Pro 4600 PIII800/128... - Produktspezifikationen - Toshiba

so wirklich lohnen tut das nicht... lieber für 150€ ne Kiste geholt die 2GHz hat, 1GB RAM und dann hat man damit auch ordentlich Spaß mit Linux


----------



## Modders Vision (3. Mai 2012)

Dann verwende ich des Teil lieber als zweiten bildschirm 
Danke für euere Hilfen


----------



## norse (3. Mai 2012)

...wie das?


----------



## Modders Vision (3. Mai 2012)

Einfach über VGA an die Graka anschließen...


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Mai 2012)

Falls du doch noch was brauchst, was sicher flüssig läuft: DSL



> Einfach über VGA an die Graka anschließen...


Wusste garnicht, dass sowas funktioniert. Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Modders Vision (4. Mai 2012)

Neue Gameing Graka's haben mehrere Display Ports (wie VGA, HDMI, DVI, mini Display Port,...)
ich versuche mal DSL auf meinen Laptop zu spielen


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Mai 2012)

Weiß ich schon, ich wusste nur nicht, dass man die einfach am den Laptop stecken kann und der dann als Bildschirm verwendet wird.


----------



## Modders Vision (4. Mai 2012)

Geht aber 
Ist wirklich sehr praktisch.
Sogar DSL funktioniert auf dem Laptop nicht


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Mai 2012)

An zu schwächer Hardware kann's ja eigentlich nicht liegen. 
Weiß auch nicht weiter


----------



## Modders Vision (7. Mai 2012)

Schon bisschen schade, ich hätte die Kiste gerne nochmal zum laufen gebracht, aber kann man leider nichts dran machen


----------



## coroc (7. Mai 2012)

Vlt. mal probieren RAM auszutauschen?
Ist halt schwer, aber probieren könnte man es


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Mai 2012)

Kannst du es nicht Booten (live CD) oder nur nicht installieren?
Vllt. mal CMOS reset machen und RAM mit memtest86+ überprüfen.


----------



## Modders Vision (8. Mai 2012)

Ich kann es von der CD aus Booten, aber es installiert nichts 
Den RAM habe ich schon per Memtest86+ überprüft - einwandfrei!
Wie macht man nen CMOS reset?


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Mai 2012)

Normalerweise muss man 2 Kontakte auf dem Board überbrücken (manchmal auch per Taster) oder die BIOS Batterie rausnehmen. 

Du müsstest also den normalen Akku rausnehmen, den Laptop aufschrauben, die BIOS Batterie rausmachen, auf den Anschalter drücken um die Kondensatoren zu entladen, ein paar Minuten warten und dann alles wieder zusammenbauen. 

Wenn du von CD Booten kannst, brauchst du das eigentlich nicht zu machen.

Gibt's irgendeine Fehlermeldung beim installieren?
Poste die doch mal, vielleicht kann dir dann jemand (ich nicht) helfen.


----------



## Modders Vision (12. Mai 2012)

Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung, aber der Bildschirm wird irgendwann während der Installation schwarz.
Der Bildschirm funktioniert aber noch einwandfrei.

____________________EDIT____________________

Anscheinend kann man da kein Betriebssystem mehr drauf tun 
Aber ist ja nicht so schlimm, ich lege mir lieber einen neuen zu.
Danke für Euere Bemühungen.
____________________________________________
~CLOSED~


----------

